# William Bonnet



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned here yet. Congrats to William Bonnet from Bbox for his stage 2 win at Paris-Nice. It's very nice seeing Colnago back in the peloton and winning stages! I guess tubes and lugs can still do it after all (that's for all the naysayers).


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

What was he riding? CX-1 or EPS?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

It looked to me like he may have been on a CX-1, but I could not find a decent enough picture to confirm. If it is an EPS, it's a sloping one for sure.


----------

